# Feeding Neon + Phantom Tetra



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

Me again.

Anyone got any good advice on what to feed both Neon and Phantom Tetra?
I know the diet has to be varied and a mixture of live and dried foods, but anyone recommend certain brands of flakes or type of live food?

I'm the UK by the way....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just about any flake or frozen or freeze dried foods will be accepted.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> Just about any flake or frozen or freeze dried foods will be accepted.


I agree, as long as it is small enough for them to eat. They dont like crisps as they are larger and hard


----------



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for the help.

I've since discovered that I have to crush the flakes so small that it's almost powder before I feed them. Otherwise they suck in these huge flakes and bloat out from eating too much!

I'm also feeding them defrosted brine shrimp, which my rasbora love, but the neons aren't particularly mad for (although they eat them).

I'll be trialing mosquito larvae next...


----------

